# Would LOVE some opinions, advice, experiences, etc..



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Just looking for opinions on these bloodlines from those familar with them. 

Cough * Cliff * Cough * Chuck * Cough * Christine * Cough 

I am more interested in what you think these lines would produce in terms of nerve, temperament, thresholds, biddability, working venue, drives (play, prey, etc.).

I recongnize some of the dogs in there so I am not going in blind, but would like some feedback from "the experts".

I would VERY MUCH APPREICATE it.

1.) Deli z Neiberku - German shepherd dog

2.) VELMI DOBRA, 5CV1/P Cathy z Alfovy zahrady - German shepherd dog

3.) ORA ze STŘÍBRNÉHO KAMENE - German shepherd dog

4.) V 1ST CLASS 5JV1/P Navar Hronovsky pramen - German shepherd dog


Here is the link to the breeder Wendelin Farm .

There are video's of all the dogs working on there as well. I particularly like Cathy and of course Navar is amazing ... :wub:


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

The Navar x Deli breeding sticks out to me and I would be interested in a pup from this litter.

One thing that makes me hesitant is the the age of dogs being bred. Both are 8 years old.


As a side note, Im still sad since I found out yesterday that Reno Jipo-Me passed away. Great producer.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Hoping the others who are more familiar with Czech bloodlines will comment as I'd love the chance to learn more about these lines.

Not to sidetrack the thread, but I do have a question, why do you say "of course Navar is amazing"? Have you seen him work in person, or videos other than those on the website? Just curious because those short vids I watched didn't showcase much of the dog and from what little was shown nothing I'd call amazing or even mildly interesting. Not criticizing, just wondering if there is something somewhere I missed that led to that opinion?


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

Id like to know more about the dam's and what they brought to and took from a breeding.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Chris Wild said:


> Hoping the others who are more familiar with Czech bloodlines will comment as I'd love the chance to learn more about these lines.
> 
> Not to sidetrack the thread, but I do have a question, why do you say "of course Navar is amazing"? Have you seen him work in person, or videos other than those on the website? Just curious because those short vids I watched didn't showcase much of the dog and from what little was shown nothing I'd call amazing or even mildly interesting. Not criticizing, just wondering if there is something somewhere I missed that led to that opinion?


Chris, I personally have not met the dog but I have known people who have. By talking to them and listening to their opinions (these are people I would call knowledgable and trust) on his working ability and what he produces I am impressed - again all hearsay but like I mentioned I trust these people's opinions.

I have also watched video of him working besides the ones uploaded on the site, they were taken by a club member who was able to go and acutally meet him.

I also really like his pedigree (atleast the second generation, not 100% familar with the parents) and have come to admire some of the dogs used.


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

Nice dogs with Navar of course being the stand out.
I met christina and she is very knowledgable and always researching and learning more. Very easy to talk to.

Navar is a great dog. I have heard his previous owner Jiri Novotny and Hans from Alpine K9 give nothing but rave reviews. Also his progeny do very well. Just need to look at them to see how well he produced.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Navar is nice dog, I like his dam side, sire side is OK.
Deli is Gero/Omar over Norbo/Grim, Sire side has excellent working component, good fight drive, keep eye on hips and elbows and dam side has good nerve base
Cathy is linebred on Grim on damside...not my preference
Ora has top sport west dogs on top and OK Czech dogs on bottom
Very general comments


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Thanks everyone.

Okay, Cliff - I am so excited because I think I figured those things out on my own!

Woohoo!!!

The student is learning something! 

Thanks for the opinion/comment. I don't think I will be going any further with looking into these lines, but it's nice to learn and figure things out.

Thanks everyone!


----------

